# Amersham Meeting - November 2008



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

² Autumn Meeting ² 
British Herpetological Society and Thames & Chiltern Herpetological Group​ 
*Joint meeting on Sunday 23rd November 2008, 3.30 - 7.00 pm at *
*Drake Hall, Amersham Community Centre, Chiltern Ave, Amersham, Bucks**. HP6 5AH*​ 

*Steve Green*

*(Durrell Institute of Conservation and **Ecology, University of Kent). *

*‘Hog Island Boa **~ on the Road to Recovery ?’*​ 




*Tell Hicks*​ 
‘Travels of a Herpetological Artist’​ 

_There will be limited space for up to 20 exhibits, plus the Thames & Chiltern herpetological shop for equipment/dry goods._
*Members who would like space should contact :*
*Simon Townson (01438 219522 eves or **[email protected]**) **or*
*Nick Bessant (01923 774277 eves/**[email protected]**)*
Amersham is easy to get to via J18 of the M25 or by tube/rail to Amersham station. Parking is free.​


----------



## csscazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

Is it open to the public?


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

thats my birthday lol


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

but its too far


----------



## rawr (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice, I live in Amersham.

Will it be like a reptile show with stuff for sale?


----------

